# GSSP Surf Fishing



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Got in the water a little before 8. Haven't been to the honey hole in a while so found my old favorite spot about 500 yards west of the pier. Drug the two youngest girls with me; they're hardcore. They figured out how to spot the sand fleas colonies and literally ran up and down the beach raking and scooping. They rounded up so many fleas I didn't lift my rake once.We started catching fish around 9 and it stayed steady through 2pm. Couple skipjacks, couple rays, 14 pomps but only 2 keepers. Water was clean, green like money and very little grass. There was no shortage of interesting people walking around, headed down to the Hangout for the concerts. There was actually a trailer parked in the pier parking lot marked "Mobile Rehab Unit". Must be a euphemistically named drunk tank. 
I'd post pictures but I'm sure everyone has seen two barely-legal pomps by now. Conditions look good for tomorrow.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. Have had a few similar days in the last few weeks; plenty of pomps but not many over the mark.

Thanks for the report


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

How did that pomp tourney at your store turn out?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great! had about 35 entries. Winning fish was 4.535lbs, 2nd was just shy of 4lbs, 3rd was 3.8lbs. The winning aggregates were 9.86lbs, 9.17lbs and 8.9lbs.

I'm looking forward to it for next year already and have a couple changes in mind.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Good to hear. 35 entries in a month is pretty strong. I never made it down to register but it is now on my to do list for '13.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Quick question for ya- how far out do you usually fish when surf fishing for pomp? I'm new to surf fishing, only been doing it for a few months since I moved down here, and just recently started to catch stuff. I haven't caught a single pomp though and I'm dying to start! I usually use a small two or three hook rig with a 3-4 oz weight and shrimp or sand fleas, but all I seem to catch are lady fish, tiny whiting, sting rays, and sharks. Any suggestions?


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

LUP, I'm normally 50-75 yards off the beach but it's not just how far you cast but where. Finding a nice hole or cut in between the sandbars is optimum, then focus on reaching this spot with your cast. A 10-12 ft rod with a good whip factor on the tip will sling your rig and the lead as far as you need. Don't be discouraged about what you do and don't catch. Everybody catches what you listed and not everybody catches pompano. It probably seems like everyone in the world is catching pompano but you, based on what you read on this forum. Most diehards have been fishing for pomps all their lives and they started early. Just keep trying, keep reading and keep asking questions. Good luck.


----------



## BluesCityTider (May 10, 2012)

Hey Pomp... I normally fish in Gulf Shores at the State Park second entrance. I have always done well there in the past. This week I am going to join my wid down in Destin for a few days. She likes the "clear" water there. I have never fished that area. Is it any good over there? It seems like the shallows run way out further, and of course ALOT more people will make it difficult for me. Any advice?


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

BCT, it has been a while so cross check anything I say. My memory says that the coast of Destin gets deeper quicker in some places so finding those spots would be good for surf fishing. Try Google Earth, easy to spot the holes off the beach that way. The stretch of beach between Ft Walton and Destin was always productive but may not be civilian friendly these days. Then there's always the jetties on either side of the pass. I want to say there is a state park off 98 or Old 98, down past the Back Porch restaurant if it's still there. Check with the guys at Half Hitch, they will point you in the right direction. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------

